# K-9 officer saves deputy's life during ambush on dark road in Mississippi.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

*http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/27/us/k-9-saves-deputy/index.html*

A Mississippi deputy who was attacked by three men is injured but alive after quick action by his K-9 officer.

Deputy Todd Frazier was driving on a deserted road during his night shift last week when he noticed a car at a rest stop in Pearlington, Mississippi, authorities said. 

Thinking the lone man sitting in a blue Lincoln Town Car with the lights off needed help, he stopped.

That's when his nightmare started. 

While near the car, Frazier heard some activity coming from the woods as two other men dashed toward him, said Glenn Grannan, chief investigator with the Hancock County Sheriff's Office. 

"The deputy tripped and fell to the ground as he was backing away from the vehicle," Grannan said. "That's when all three male subjects, including the driver, ambushed him, cut him on the forehead with a sharp object and dragged him into the woods." 

During the struggle, Frazier hit a remote control device around his neck, which unlocked the backdoor of his patrol car, authorities said.

K-9 Officer Lucas, a black Belgian Malinois, sprung out. He bolted toward Frazier and bit one of the suspects, sending all three fleeing into the night, Grannan said. 

Frazier suffered knife wounds, but he's expected to recover, authorities said. Grannan said it's unclear whether he was targeted because he is an officer. 

The suspects fled in the car, which had big rims and an obscured license plate. They remain on the run. 

Lucas did not suffer any injuries.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank gosh Lucas was there! What a brave dog  we are lucky have such brave officers, both human and canine.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you Lucas! Job well done!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it was brilliant to have a remote control device around the officer's neck that opened the backdoor! The officer probably would've been murdered if not for the device so the K9 could come help him. Awesome technology and story!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

counter said:


> I think it was brilliant to have a remote control device around the officer's neck that opened the backdoor! The officer probably would've been murdered if not for the device so the K9 could come help him. Awesome technology and story!


Yes that is really incredible, good thinking to have that set up. I'm so happy he was able to get his hands free to use it. I hoped they get those criminals.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> I think it was brilliant to have a remote control device around the officer's neck that opened the backdoor! The officer probably would've been murdered if not for the device so the K9 could come help him. Awesome technology and story!


Yes, as I was reading it I was thinking, "I hope he left a window open..." That device is great, and certainly just paid for itself big time!

Susan


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Good job Lucas! I'm loving the idea of a remote feature


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Good boy, Lucas! Thank goodness both officers are OK. I am thinking that every police force ought to invest in these remotes if they can...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great job Lucas! Good Dog! I'm so glad they had the remote technology to open the door so he could get to his partner. I hope they gave him a big steak! Deputy Frazier I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's what having K9 partner is all about. He performed perfectly! Handler protection at it's finest! Well done and I'm glad the Deputy wasn't badly injured. Outstanding!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

So amazing! I love the dogs that serve to protect officers, military personnel, and civilians.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

counter said:


> I think it was brilliant to have a remote control device around the officer's neck that opened the backdoor! The officer probably would've been murdered if not for the device so the K9 could come help him. Awesome technology and story!


Exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Lucas the hero K9:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Good job Lucas! And he's gorgeous. That remote is a great idea!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful boy--and so intense! And such a hero!

Susan


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a handsome hero and he knew just what to do! So glad he saved his partner!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have never seen a black mali! He's gorgeous!


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Good job!!!!! 

Only thing I don't like about the story. I've seen it on several news outlets and seen Sheriff interviews, etc. Not one of these news outlets have reported a full description of the suspects. Just that at least one has dog bites. No white, black or Hispanic description. Political correctness will let the bad guys getaway with this!!!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> I have never seen a black mali! He's gorgeous!



Me either. I thought shepherd but didn't look right. Awesome looking dog,


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Enjoyed this story!!!!Lucas are you are a hero.:halogsd:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Found this on deviantart showing the colors. I also did not know Mals came in solid black.

Belgian Malinois Colors by MauserGirl on DeviantArt


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow.. I don't know why I never thought they had that many coats... should have though. lol.. learn something new every day!!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I've only ever seen (in person and pictures) the fawn and blue versions of Mal's coats. But same goes with GSDs to certain people (myself included before I owned one): most people have never seen a white or black GSD either and think they're mutts or a different breed.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> Yeah, I've only ever seen (in person and pictures) the fawn and blue versions of Mal's coats. But same goes with GSDs to certain people (myself included before I owned one): most people have never seen a white or black GSD either and think they're mutts or a different breed.


My Jade is black, and we always get, "She must be mixed with Lab, right?"

Susan


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

A great story and a happy ending.
I believe Deputy Frazier was a target because he is a police officer and without his partner it could have gone the other way. Awesome Dog!!!
Those guys got the surprise of their useless crappy lives.


----------

